# No more reloading DoD spent casings I guess!!



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

How about this one!!

Georgia Arms is the 5th largest retailer of .223 Ammo in America. They sell 9mm, .45, .223 ammunition. They normally buy spent
brass from the US Department of Defense. Spent brass is "one time used" shell cases used by our Military for training purposes.

They buy the brass, recondition it, and then reload the brass for resale to Law Enforcement, Gun Clubs, Gun Shops, and stores
like Wal-Mart. They normally buy 30,000 lbs of spent brass at a time.

This week the DoD wrote a letter to the owner of Georgia Arms and informed him that from now on the DoD will be destroying the
spent brass, shredding it. 
It will no longer be available to the ammo makers, unless they buy it in a scrap shredded condition (which they have no use for).

The shredded brass is now going to be sold by the DoD to China as scrap metal, after the DoD pays for it to be shredded. The DoD
is selling the brass to China for less money than the ammo makers have been paying, plus the DoD has to pay to have the brass
shredded and do the accounting paperwork.

This sure helps the economy now doesn't it? Sell cheaper to China , and do not sell at all to a proven US business. Any hidden agenda working here? 
Obama going after the Firearms Industry and our ammunition!!

The Georgia Arms owner even related a story that one of his competitors had already purchased a load of brass last week. The DoD contacted him this week
and said they were sending someone over to make sure it was destroyed. Shell cases he had already bought!

The brass has no value to the ammo maker if it is destroyed/shredded/melted.
The ammo manufacturer only uses the empty brass cases to reload different calibers, mainly .223 bullets.

The owner of Georgia Arms says that he will have to lay off at least half of his 60 workers, within 2-3 months if the DoD will no
longer sell spent brass cases
to the industry. Georgia Arms has 2-3 months of inventory to use, by summer they're out.

If the Reloading Industry has to purchase new manufacture brass cases, then the cost of ammunition will double or even triple, 
plus Obama wants to add a 500% tax on each shell.

You can read the information and see the DoD letter to Georgia Arms here:
The Shootist Site The Shootist: DOD Ends Sale of Expended Military Brass to Remanufacturers

If you're not outraged at what this administration is doing you
should be! Be Afraid! Be Very, Very Afraid! Get involved! It's Your Freedom and Our Country They're Stealing! If You Fail to Act Now,
there may not be a Free United States tomorrow!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

What do you people expect? Likely half of those consuming that ammo voted for Obama.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> How about this one!!
> 
> Georgia Arms is the 5th largest retailer of .223 Ammo in America. They sell 9mm, .45, .223 ammunition. They normally buy spent
> brass from the US Department of Defense. Spent brass is "one time used" shell cases used by our Military for training purposes.
> ...


I have been waiting for this news to come down the pipe! I have bought many lots of spent cases from DOD/Government liquidations! I thought they may do this! I have not bought spent casings in a few years though because the price became astronomical! I think it is time we start producing guns that do not use this old technology! If we used hydrogen as our fuel for combustion we would be able to eliminate the brass casings and every one could melt lead and pour it into a mold to produce their projectiles. The hydrogen could be produced on demand through electrolysis within the gun. It would load measured amounts of hydrogen in the chamber behind the projectile. (kind of like an air rifle) 
Hydrogen expands at roughly 265cm per second under thermal ignition which is far faster than gunpowder @ around 35cm per second!

Another way to create a gun that does not use brass casings is to use thin piece of aluminum at the back of your projectile that loads into a rifle. If you ignite the aluminum with a probe that causes an arc the aluminum will explode into a plasma gas. This is a violent explosion and will send a projectile down range at 12,000 - 15,000 FPS. ( those velocities will melt lead so an alternate material will have to be used as a projectile)

It makes sense to up date the old Brass casing system anyway! Obama is unknowingly just helping us push the walls of the box down!


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

maybe I'm missing something, but the link says 2009 and it was later recended?


----------



## captstarlight (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes i was wondering the same thing about the date


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

spork said:


> maybe I'm missing something, but the link says 2009 and it was later recended?


So is this a new thing that got shoved into the limelight?


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Everything i'm reading confirms this is old.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The largest liquidator of military brass is www.govliquidation.com, who are still selling it. If you look at some of the auctions, it clearly says, "Mutilation not required."

Edited to include an example listing:

Item Location: Albuquerque, NM

Opening Bid: $25.00

Description: 8 lbs (approx) 5.56mm Fired Brass expended cartridges in one M19A1 Ammo Container. Cartridge head stamp markings to include but not limited to: LC07, LC08, and WCC11. Lot may contain cartridges with other markings. Brass weight is approx. 9 lbs and M19A1 Can is approx. 4 lbs for a total shipping weight of 12 lbs. Preview by appointment only with 48 hrs advance notice at least one week prior to sale start date. GL will provide Tail Gate Loading. Mutilation not required.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> The largest liquidator of military brass is www.govliquidation.com, who are still selling it. If you look at some of the auctions, it clearly says, "Mutilation not required."


Very good to know!


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

This is an urban legend that keeps coming up every 6 months or so. It is NOT happening. There was once a 'memo' somewhere that someone's brothers friend saw, but there have been several published statements that they are NOT doing this. Fear mongering to try and sell stuff at a premium usually.

About the only thing that you can't get from the liquidation is concertina wire - it is almost always destroyed beyond use before they let it leave the base/depot/whathaveyou.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Im not worried too much about this if it comes to be true at some point. I got 55,000 in 5.56, 30,000 in 7.62, 20,000 in 9mm and a tri-wall of once fired Federal 12 ga 00-buck plastic hulls. Something like this coming from the current administration wouldnt surprise me in the least though as it would be par for the course. I mean what has Obama done to increase jobs, build the economy or lower energy prices?


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

Hmmm sounds like its time to work on that 5.56 muzzel loader Iv'e been thinking about. I know this is an urban legend, but nessesity is the mother of invention.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

My question... Doesn't Obama do enough stuff that we should call BS on that nobody should have to make stuff up?


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I spoke to the owner of Georgia Arms on this very subject over a year ago. They are still buying it. I will say,.... he didn't have any kind things to say about the current administration........ I am a long time customer of theirs - I buy plenty of reloading supplies from them every year.


I'm a little surprised to see this posted yesterday since this was from 2009. 

1895gunner


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

They'll get us one way or another. My hat is off and my finger on the trigger for those who voted this turd into office, not once, but twice. I mean really, those stupid enough to believe him the first time actually voted for him again :?:. Given the current climate of government over-reach, scandals, obliteration of the constitution, unemployment rates climbing once again, costs going up, income going down, proposed amnesty for illegals and so on, I feel that a SHTF situation is coming sooner than later; absent the Mayan's and their calendar.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

1895gunner said:


> I spoke to the owner of Georgia Arms on this very subject over a year ago. They are still buying it. I will say,.... he didn't have any kind things to say about the current administration........ I am a long time customer of theirs - I buy plenty of reloading supplies from them every year.
> 
> I'm a little surprised to see this posted yesterday since this was from 2009.
> 
> 1895gunner


It's a common thing for newbie preppers to get excited about old news/propaganda, there's a lot of information to absorb all at once and one can forget about the timeliness and accuracy of the information on the interwebs.

Or they inspire fear to sell their supplies


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> It's a common thing for newbie preppers to get excited about old news/propaganda, there's a lot of information to absorb all at once and one can forget about the timeliness and accuracy of the information on the interwebs.
> 
> Or they inspire fear to sell their supplies


I posted this because of an email a friend sent me. I was out workin cows and checked email when Ia came home for lunch. I did not have time to verify.. As for being a newbie prepper, I have been prepping since before I joined the Marines over 20 years ago and am by no means a newbie! Nor tryin to inspire fear to sell supplies..


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Well your friend must be a newbie or didn't have time to verify either. While it may not apply to you, I still stand by my post.

I see you have a survival blog and a radio show. Will un-verified material be on these also?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Well your friend must be a newbie or didn't have time to verify either. While it may not apply to you, I still stand by my post.
> 
> I see you have a survival blog and a radio show. Will un-verified material be on these also?


Come on, give me a break.. I came in for lunch and posted an email I got.. Big deal.. Does everyone verify stuff they post on message boards?? As for the blog. we are posting stuff we do OURSELVES..


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Come on, give me a break.. I came in for lunch and posted an email I got.. Big deal.. Does everyone verify stuff they post on message boards?? As for the blog. we are posting stuff we do OURSELVES..


I don't worry about it,I usually read it before posting though, but then I don't call myself a "PrepConsultant" either. I know little and I can prove it. That's why I don't have a blog or radio show.

Good luck with the show and don't take it personal, I don't.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I don't worry about it,I usually read it before posting though, but then I don't call myself a "PrepConsultant" either. I know little and I can prove it. That's why I don't have a blog or radio show.
> 
> Good luck with the show and don't take it personal, I don't.


Maybe he is trying to stir the masses, would be good for business wouldn't it? "oh noes running out of ammo get your stuff quick from my website!" Not saying its wrong or anything, a good tactic.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

KillSwitch said:


> Maybe he is trying to stir the masses, would be good for business wouldn't it? "oh noes running out of ammo get your stuff quick from my website!" Not saying its wrong or anything, a good tactic.


I called him out on it too. 'Everglades" has a Bullet & Brass combo for the last 3 years.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I called him out on it too. 'Everglades" has a Bullet & Brass combo for the last 3 years.


OOHH Yes, you called me out on it too. Now you have someone to share your little glory! I am guessing you were a hall monitor in school.. I have looked over your previous posts and see how much you like to correct and "1 up" people.. It's just too bad I don't sell any ammo or anything for that matter on my website...So sorry I didn't fact check!!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> OOHH Yes, you called me out on it too. Now you have someone to share your little glory! I am guessing you were a hall monitor in school.. I have looked over your previous posts and see how much you like to correct and "1 up" people.. It's just too bad I don't sell any ammo or anything for that matter on my website...So sorry I didn't fact check!!


Look up the definition of mercenery young man, you will find you are still doing things for personal gain.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Look up the definition of mercenery young man, you will find you are still doing things for personal gain.


Sure I am.. I however did not post this link for personal gain whatsoever!! How would it have benefited me in any way? I do not have a website that sells ANYTHING whatsoever. I have a blog where I am posting our experiences from moving from Florida to Montana.. My radio show, when it begins is a volunteer show and will pretty much be discussing the same things as the blog.. You my friend are the kind of person that trolls the internet trying to "catch" someone that makes a mistake.. You say "AH HAH, Caught ya" and it makes you feel like someone important! Just like where you tried to get the other poster involved where you said "I called him out on it too"... Yup, you caught me.. I didn't verify an email I received.. I hope you feel like a big man!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

PrepConsultant, don't get riled about it. This kind of thing get us all at one time or another.

As for doing things for personal gain  we all do it. If we got nothing from working we would all be on welfare.

The last thing you should do is what your emotions tell you that you want to do. Let it go, you made a mistake - it's not the first one and it probably won't be the last. We humans use mistakes to learn - it's all part of being human. Let those that want to rib you for it learn their lesson. We all make mistakes. Men admit it - like you did, and then go forward. The name calling won't last unless you let them get to you.

You are still the same man we knew before your mistake. Let the boys continue their little tirade until it's not fun for them anymore - They are just showing the rest of us how small they are.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PaulS said:


> PrepConsultant, don't get riled about it. This kind of thing get us all at one time or another.
> 
> As for doing things for personal gain  we all do it. If we got nothing from working we would all be on welfare.
> 
> ...


Very true.. I have had a few drinks of whiskey the past few days after workin cows and let it get the best of me.. You are correct. Thanks for the wake up!!


----------



## 5Runner (Jan 1, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> You my friend are the kind of person that trolls the internet trying to "catch" someone that makes a mistake..


Gaining insight from the internet regarding topics of one's interest requires a few kinds of posts/people:

1) Someone willing to take the time to share the information (Prepconsultant, in this case)
2) Someone(s) willing to challenge the information and build on it. (remaining posts)
3) Troublemakers, sensitive folks and comics that make it entertaining to keep reading (anyone can purposely or inadvertently find themselves providing this)

A few pages into a thread, the topic may finally be reasonably vetted. NEVER take ANYTHING in a forum for face value until it has been up for a little while and received plenty of responses. By page three or so you may finally be closer to the real story.

Thanks to all folks (1, 2 and 3) above...now just recognize those roles, smile, get over it, and start over again.

Good luck on all your endeavors, Prepconsultant! Keep scrutinizing the posts, All!


----------

